# Your opinion on this bareback pad



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=af601464-416f-4e51-8431-e2466dfb8b52

Can't find much info on it because it must be a relatively new product. I would like it for when I'm just tooling around here on the property which is hilly but not too severe. 

I've ridden bareback a lot over my lifetime but find as I'm getting older I'd like just a little more stability without having to drag out my saddle for just a short ride.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I would be leery of a bareback pad with stirrups. Seen a number of bad accidents with them in the past.

Have you seen the Christ pads....
They have two different kinds with a little more to them. 

http://horsedreamimporters.com/bareback.php


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

A bareback pad without a tree and with stirrups will turn if you are off balance. It might be okay, if you took the stirrups off. If you leave them on it's too dangerous,IMO. It seems pretty expensive to me for what it is.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

These pads don't provide much stability at all... they slide a lot and don't even think about using the stirrups for mounting... as a matter of fact, take them off, they are dangerous. You can't get out of them once the pad starts to slide. You may have to use a breast collar to keep it in place - the cinch only works so so - especially on a horse that's a little round. You're better off with a pad that doesn't have stirrups and you can get them much cheaper. Be safe!!!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

The stirrups were why I wanted it. LOL Seems these days when I try to ride bareback I get a sharp pain in my hip, muscle cramp I guess. That's why this one caught my eye, thought it looked a little sturdier than other bareback pads I'd seen with stirrups. It also has the hardware to attach a breast collar. 

So, are all the bad things you all have seen been due to riders not being able to get their foot out of the stirrup when the pad either slips or rider falls off ?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

If you want stirrups, Christ pads offer half trees, so you can safely use stirrups.
Can see the half tree here...
http://www.horsedream.co.uk/ridingpads2.html

Or you could go treeless.... 
Barefoot saddles are pretty cheap... I personally love my Sensation saddle. 

They are a lot safer than a bareback pad with stirrups.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The stirrups are the main problem. When you are sliding around under your horse, it's hard to kick your feet free. If the horse jumps or shies and the pad slips (as they all do) it's usually sudden. When the rider is way off balance, and the saddle is slipping it often makes the horse startle. That adds to the problems, and if you can't get your feet free you are in trouble.

There are better options, just bareback is much safer, the pad will not keep you on the horse. If you want something to keep horse hair off your clothes, bareback pads are ok, as long as you take off the stirrups. If you want to ride with something to help your balance and ride bareback, a bareback bronc saddle is great. They don't slip, and after several weeks of riding with one my grand kids had so much confidence they were zipping around with confidence bareback.

If you have kids and a bareback pad, either get rid of the pad, or cut the stirrup leathers off so it can't easily be fixed. Teens especially may think just one time won't hurt.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I can highly recommend the Christ products. I sat on their bareback pad and was in heaven!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You might be able to find an older, good English saddle with a deep seat for less than the cost of that bareback pad. They will do everything you seem to want from a bareback pad and are safe.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

You mention you're getting a sharp pain in your hip.... please go to a chiropractor. I used to get a sharp pain in my left hip. When I went to see my chiro for an unrelated issue it turned out that my hip and lower back were "out" and after being adjusted the pain didn't come back. It's worth a try.... those pains aren't fun at all - especially not when you're on a horse. 
And yes, all the safety concerns are about the stirrups since the pad just doesn't stay in place like a saddle does and it's lacking the overall structure and stability. Molly Mckee has a good point... an older English saddle is a much safer option - they give you lots of stability, are lightweight and easy on/off.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I will agree that in general, it's a bad idea to try to ride on a bareback pad with stirrups. Until I found the Little Joe. They are amazingly stable, and if you get your center of gravity over the horse, you can use the stirrup to mount from the ground and it will not turn. I find now that I feel more secure during a spook or tantrum in a Little Joe than in any saddle I've ever used. When paired with a quality pad like Equipedic, the comfort and security for both horse an rider is exceptional. 

I've trained many horses though the years, and the Little Joe is the pad that makes bareback riding easier on my knees. I have a black one for my Friesian for trail riding, and it spares my good show saddle for the showpen. The Little Joe is the most comfortable pad I've ever used, and will last for many years.

http://www.better-horsetack.com/


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The people that make the Little Joe warn you about slipping, say it is not as secure as a saddle with a tree, and that it should be used with safety stirrups. I don't think I'd buy one., but at least they are honest. 
I don't know why a bareback pad would help your knees. I can see why the lighter leathers would be easier than a western saddle on some knees, but why would they be better than an English saddle?


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you considered a Wintek English saddle? They are extremely light to carry with the synthetic materials, have a tree to hold it in place, so stirrups are fine to use. The good riders I know all said they got VERY GOOD feel of the horse using a Wintek, even better than some quite expensive leather saddles.

I expect you could find a used Wintek for the prices listed on those bareback pads.

I totally agree with the others, a bareback pad with stirrups IS GOING TO HURT YOU some where down the line.

Another suggestion is to invest in a mounting block, set of steps or a platform, where you can stand and just swing your leg across the equine back. Not having to work to get ON THE HORSE, could ease hip pain, and SURE would be easier on your horse's back. No big pull to one side with stirrup used to mount him. Often you CAN see the difference on right and left sides of shoulder and back of horse, from years of mounting on only one side.

I don't mount my horses from the ground anymore, it is easier on THEM for me to stand on a box, trailer fender, so I an not pulling so hard to get on. They do get training to STAND STILL, learn to get close to the object I stand on, not go off until asked to WALK.

If your present saddle, usually western, makes your knees hurt, you might want to get the fenders twisted for comfort. It involves wrapping the lower section behind the fender itself, so then the fender and stirrup are ALWAYS in the right position for your foot. Never pulls your toes into the horse, cranking on your knees. This is HUGE with the older Trail Riders locally, they are not sore when they ride into camp with stirrups fixed this way. 

Here are some good photos to show you how to do the twist and wrap on your fenders.

http://www.westernhorsereview.com/blogs/my-stable-life/how-to-do-a-texas-roll/


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks all for the input and suggestions. Guess I got some thinkin' to do.:grit:

All this talk got me to thinking about a funny story from years ago.

Was on our annual trail ride in MO and one of my friends had recently gotten married. He was not a rider previously but bless his heart he was trying to become one. We were waiting on the trail for someone to tighten a saddle or pick up something they dropped or some other reason you always seem to get stopped on the trail for. Anyways, all of the sudden his saddle started heading south and he just went right along with it. Calm as could be, didn't try to kick his feet free, didn't try to shift his weight to get back to center... nothing, as we all stared in open mouthed wonder while he rode that saddle all the way around until he was under the horse. Even his horse was standing there with head bent around watching him. It wasn't even like he was an athletic type person, more the rolly poly kind. Needless to say he had to spend the rest of the week getting ribbed about crazy gluing himself to the saddle.ound:


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with the suggestion to get a lightweight synthetic saddle, wintec makes some pretty comfortable and affordable english saddles that are very lightweight. It is basically the same thing as that bareback pad you posted, but safer and probably more comfortable.


----------

